# liberal arts school with culinary/gastronomy program?



## bhc (Mar 9, 2007)

My niece is looking to get into the world of food but would like to acquire a B.S. in business at the same time. She is obviously looking at Johnson and Wales; what are the other schools that she should be talking to about this endeavor. She prefers to stay on the East Coast (lives in NJ, relatives in New England). Many thanks - she's a sweet kid who is very jazzed about finding a place that can combine her interests.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Boston University has a certificate program in Culinary Arts that can be applied toward a Master of Liberal Arts in Gastronomy. I'm not sure about all their schools and programs, but I know that it's a very good school academically.


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

CIA in Hyde park is in New York, i checked out the one on the west cost very cool place.


----------

